
Introducing Amazon 4-star - minimaxir
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/shopping/amazon-4-star
======
DevNullDevice
How bizarre. I wonder how heavily the micro-tasked and bot-driven fake-reviews
will factor into (now) literal product placement?

